# Looking for work in Summer 2010



## nataley (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi there everyone, I'm Nataley and I currently live in Bristol, U.K. I'm hoping to leave my job behind the bar at Wetherspoons in the summer and move out to Benal to work in a bar for the summer season.

If you own a bar and your looking for people to take on, I've got 2 years experience, a bubbly, bright, happy personality and i'm hard working!

Give me a email or a message if your interested!  xxx


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Nataley, 

The following link may help you. There's a list of all the bars in Benalmadena. I would guess though, the economy being as it is, they won't know till nearer the time whether they need staff but I'm sure it's worth getting in touch - the more contacts the better, hey? 

Benalmadena Bars a guide to all of benalmadena in spain Bars Clubs and Pubs


----------



## nataley (Nov 29, 2009)

rospapergirl, Thank you very much!  I'll deffinatly give them a try! xx


----------

